# Looking for 5th wheel



## Al mccord (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi I'm new here and looking for a 5rh wheel in the 33ft. range. My question is who makes a shorter 5th wheel with higher end fixtures? Like counter tops lights & wood trim.


----------



## Range Maggot Bob (Jan 4, 2019)

Try a Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite Signature Series 8289WS.


----------



## Al mccord (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a flagseltaff 8528ikws now. Its ok but looking for something a little better quality.


----------

